# North Ga. Tree rats



## NorthGaBowhunter (Oct 1, 2014)

I just posted this here because I know most of ya,ll hunt north ga. I live and have hunted all around pickens and Dawson co.  And over the years they are millions of squirrels. This year I wonder if they have been a disease or something. I have just seen a hand full all season. What about all of ya,ll?????????????  Might just be me


----------



## bowbuck (Oct 1, 2014)

Complete mast failure last year and cold weather for an extended time.  I think a lot died.  I went three trips in August and never saw a squirrel.  Hickory nuts hanging in trees, none of them cut.  Crazy year for sure.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm a little south of you but there are PLENTY here.

In the woods and in town.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Oct 1, 2014)

bowbuck said:


> Complete mast failure last year and cold weather for an extended time.  I think a lot died.  I went three trips in August and never saw a squirrel.  Hickory nuts hanging in trees, none of them cut.  Crazy year for sure.



I new ther had to be something, in the past it's nothing to see 6 or 7 In one hunt. I have had several hunts am and pm when I did not see one and the trees are loaded with acorns. First time in my life I have seen this.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 1, 2014)

Most of em got run over last yr in the great gray squirrel migration. I saw hundreds and hundreds dead.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 2, 2014)

Yea a lot did die last yr. About a dozen a mile on the roads. Squirrels were seen swimming lakes last fall. I did hunt deep last Saturday and seen a bunch. They were in the hickory nuts pretty heavy. Seen half dozen which still ain't much as usual but more than I've seen so far this year.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Oct 2, 2014)

I hunted the first two weekends in Union county and only saw one.  I usually see 20-30 a day when bear hunting.  

They started showing up again on my cherokee county lease.  Didn't see a single one after bow season last year.

I did find a lone ridge with red oaks last year during the mast failure and was seeing probably 50-100 a day up there.


----------



## suchesbowhunter (Oct 2, 2014)

Gonna have to go with the hammer spank on this.  As for Union Co I have seen well less than half of normal for the last several years.  I had really thought about it until yall brought it up.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 2, 2014)

suchesbowhunter said:


> Gonna have to go with the hammer spank on this.  As for Union Co I have seen well less than half of normal for the last several years.  I had really thought about it until yall brought it up.



Same here. I didn't even give it a thought until this thread popped up. You're right. I think I have only seen two or three squirrels this entire season. Usually they're scampering all in the tree tops, cutting down hickory nuts and acorns, and driving me crazy. You guys are absolutely right. I've barely seen any at all this year.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Oct 2, 2014)

I usually spend half my time stalking squirrels because I think there's a bear in the tree.  Usually they're worth a little excitement anyway.  It'll be interesting to see how quickly they repopulate.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Oct 2, 2014)

I remember other years of bad acorn crops and did not notice it. I bet you fellas are right it was NO ACORNS and a record COLD WINTER. I am surprised we have not seen a DNR right up on it.
And Hammer I am guessing by the end of spring we will think every last one came back!!!!!!!!!!!!  
This should be the cover of the new Gon.

                   This might be the only year you all see more deer than squirrels.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Oct 2, 2014)

I have only seen one since before bow season opened, hunted a spot yesterday that was loaded with red oaks last year and saw hundreds of them but didn't see any there at all. And there are plenty of acorns and hickory nuts to. Saw a squirrel today that was on its last leg, it had what looked like a case of real bad mange, had no fur on it or its tail and looked sick. I got to within 5ft. of it and it was in bad shape, makes me wonder if thats what has happened to all of them.


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 2, 2014)

They migrated out last winter, that's why there were soooo many ran over. Like others said when they left they left, fisherman talked about seeing several swimming the lake every day, they will be back or the remaining ones will multiply pretty quick, they'll be back.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 5, 2014)

I hunted 4 days in the mountains and only seen 3. It was odd.


----------



## suchesbowhunter (Oct 5, 2014)

Hunted both Friday and Saturday on Coopers creek with my son and I can honestly say not one tree rat was seen.  Granted there was wind, lots and lots of wind but to not see one is unreal.


----------



## jetblasted (Oct 5, 2014)

Interesting topic. We have an old family cabin in Fannin that we're at at least once a month. I commented to my friend that I haven't noticed that many squirrels this year. The last many years we've put out about 200 lbs. of corn for the deer every trip up, and have upped the feeding because of the acorn failure last year. This past week, we put out our usual feeding and it remained untouched when we left several days later. Speaking of acorns. We noticed large marble sized acorns at 2,000 ft and acorns the size of your thumb at 2,200 ft. It's a bumper crop for acorns this year, it seems . . .


----------



## Rulo (Oct 13, 2014)

Speaking of squirrels ……I was hunting on the ONF and in the middle of nowhere a found a dead squirrel below a tree.  Dead as in the last 24/48 hours (not decomposed but limp) with the only visible injury being a wove(or whatever the moth larvae thing is called) on the back of the neck. Otherwise intact…..odd.Censored


----------



## deadend (Oct 14, 2014)

I've got a ton in my Marietta yard but I've not seen one in the mountains since last year.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 14, 2014)

Ive seen very few on Cohutta


----------



## Hammer Spank (Oct 14, 2014)

Rulo said:


> Speaking of squirrels ……I was hunting on the ONF and in the middle of nowhere a found a dead squirrel below a tree.  Dead as in the last 24/48 hours (not decomposed but limp) with the only visible injury being a wove(or whatever the moth larvae thing is called) on the back of the neck. Otherwise intact…..odd.Censored




They do occasionally drop from the tree to their demise.  I've seen it happen and so has a buddy of mine.


----------



## JDBee (Oct 21, 2014)

spent most of the day at warwoman saw no bear and only 1 tree rat , total of 24 had signed in on paper as of this morning nothing had been signed out yet. acorns and hickory littering any place they are dropping never have i seen so many go uneaten by wildlife.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 21, 2014)

Bad yr here in north ga to be squirrel hunter. This is my 4th evening in the woods deer hunting. Ive yet to see one. This is also my 4th different spot to hunt. I dont know where they went.


----------



## JDBrown (Oct 21, 2014)

I've seen about 10 on our lease in Chattooga Co. I watched a Coopers Hawk take one down Sunday afternoon. The hawk sat up high on the ridge screaming, a squirrel started barking about 30yards away from me. About the time he got calmed back down, the hawk came streaking down and grabbed him right off the side of the tree. It was awesome to watch.


----------



## birddog52 (Nov 4, 2014)

Same thing happened back in the 60s about squirrel migration& day mainley due to mast crop failures was article back then in atlanta journal newspaper. ( squirrels like alot of critters go in cycles)


----------



## The mtn man (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm seeing a lot of young squirrels now, some places are loaded, some places still have none. It's amazing how fast the ones that were left are repopulating.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 13, 2014)

I found em all from my area last week. They have moved to panola state park. I guess that's where they migrated to.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Nov 13, 2014)

At least two counties worth!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 19, 2014)

Did you guys see the new article about squirrels on the GON home page? Seems like DNR is chiming in late!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 20, 2014)

Killer Kyle said:


> Did you guys see the new article about squirrels on the GON home page? Seems like DNR is chiming in late!



Yep just saw it. That's why I like to look at the forum. It seems as if word hits the streets instantly on this! Anyway hope all is well Kyle, I'll be out of school in December for a month, I'm going to go a head and start prepping for next season. Come hit chatt wma with me one day in December and lets collaborate on some ideas!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 20, 2014)

Hey buddy, I'll be there for part of the December hunt! Maybe one of us will strike lucky! We'll get together for sure!


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 20, 2014)

not just the squirrels have left seems like the big game left also?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 21, 2014)

Big game are still there. Bears moved down low and spread far and wide last fall/winter. Record sightings and reports of nuisance bears outside their typical range. They're back, just hard to locate along with hogs and deer. Bumper crop has them hunkered down. I've seen nary a hog this year in the mountains, and I usually can't get away from them. Unless I get lucky, this may be my first year ever without a mountain hog. Deer are still there. TreeCutter08 found some Tuesday. He laid the hammer on two GREAT mountain bucks Tuesday when it was frigid cold and windy. He shot the second bigger buck with one already quartered and in the pack! Check his post in the deer hunting forum titled "Good day on the mountain".


----------



## The mtn man (Nov 21, 2014)

Late yesterday I went squirrel hunting in an area where squirrels were non exsisting  a month ago, I killed my limit in about 20 minutes, they were all young squirrels the best kind.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Nov 25, 2014)

cklem said:


> Late yesterday I went squirrel hunting in an area where squirrels were non exsisting  a month ago, I killed my limit in about 20 minutes, they were all young squirrels the best kind.



I also have seen a few lately, 3 around my stand now


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 25, 2014)

Yep. They starting to come back. Seems north ga is only place they went missing. They everywhere in middle and south ga.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 25, 2014)

Been seeing a few lately. More now than the earlier in the season.


----------

